# schrift fetter machen



## Kurt Cobain (16. August 2006)

Tag Tag

Wenn ich bei Photoshop ne neue Textebene mach, kann ich ja *Faux Fett* auswählen(bei der Schriftpalette rechts oben der kleine Pfeil) dann wird meine Schrift fetter.

Gibt es jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit, wie ich meine Schrift nocheinmal fetter machen kann?


gruß ich


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. August 2006)

Mit einer Kontur oder Schein nach außen (hier einen hohen Wert beim Punkt überfüllen)

Alex


----------



## holzoepfael (17. August 2006)

Also ich kenne deine Absichten nicht, dennoch möchte ich dir noch sagen, dass man damit aufpassen sollte. Die Typographen haben sich bei ihrer Schrift meist etwas überlegt - was heissen soll, die Schriften sehen sehr schnell schlecht aus, wenn man sie verändert !


----------



## Iceripper (17. August 2006)

Hi,

ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen.
Schriften sollten niemals elektronisch verändert werden.
Hast du schon ma geschaut ob es von der Schrift die du nutzen willst einen
Bold/Black-Schnitt gibt?

Greetz Andy


----------

